# Doctor Strange: Benedict Cumberbatch für Hauptrolle verpflichtet



## Matthias Dammes (28. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doctor Strange: Benedict Cumberbatch für Hauptrolle verpflichtet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Doctor Strange: Benedict Cumberbatch für Hauptrolle verpflichtet


----------



## kidou1304 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nen magier..hm nagut^^ aufjedenfall freu ich mich auf den Schauspieler, ich find den einfach krass gut


----------



## Konstantin1995 (28. Oktober 2014)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> [...] aufjedenfall freu ich mich auf den Schauspieler, ich find den einfach krass gut


----------

